#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Карма общества?..

## Pavel

Развитие личности подчинено закону кармы и находится в прямой зависимости от ее, личности, собственных поступков.

Каким законам подчинено развитие социальных групп (общества)?

 Мы наблюдаем совершенно очевидные способности общества к динамичным изменениям как собственной структуры так и качественные изменения собственных взглядов и действий. 

От чего зависит способность общества превращаться в монолитный организм, одержимый идеей, например, национал-социализма или коммунизма - от кармы этого общества или от кармы отдельных его представителей, от действий отдельных представителей общества или от объективных законов общественного развития, изучению которых столь много посвятила сил социология?

Коротко вопрос можно сформулировать так:

имеет ли прямое отношение Закон Кармы к развитию общества?

----------


## Норбу

Я думаю, что стоит изменить "развитие общества" на "изменение общества". Есть и индивидуальная и коллективная карма. И карма не является единственным компонентом происходящих событий и условий, ведь этот вопрос уже обсуждался здесь.
А ответ на вопрос мой такой: имеет, но не единственное(прямое). Большинство политических режимов и прочее возникают из-за индивидуальной кармы личности и лишь потом путем убеждений и "вербовки" нарастает к этой личности другие и получается та самая коллективная карма.
Правда не совсем понятно зачем вообще выделяют коллективную карму, ведь по сути это составное из индивидуальных.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chantu

В моей традици учитель часто говорит что прежде всего мы отвечаем за мир в себе самом, потом за мир в своей семье,затем за мир в своей стране, а уж потом за мир во всем мире. Как может человек не имеющий мир в себе сохранить мир во всем мире.
Карма страны и складывается из кармы каждого. Содом и Гомора тому хороший пример.

----------


## Pavel

> Правда не совсем понятно зачем вообще выделяют коллективную карму, ведь по сути это составное из индивидуальных.





> Карма страны и складывается из кармы каждого.


Среди буддистов очень распространено мнение, что все взгляды, влечения и поступки человека - это лишь результат его прежних взглядов, влечений и поступков. Таким образом утверждается, что вся ответственность за происходящее с человеком ложится строго на него самого. Утверждение это обосновывается Законом Кармы. 

Если общество обладает своей самостоятельной кармой, то и ответственность ложится на общество, а не на конкретных отдельных его представителей. Если же члены общества способны изменять карму общества при помощи своей индивидуальной кармы, как это утверждалось выше, путем "убеждений" и "вербовки", то я так понимаю, что лишь через изменение индивидуальной кармы других членов общества, которых убеждают и вербуют. (?) Отсюда совершенно логично следует, что один член общества способен менять карму другого члена общества, убеждая его и вербуя. Так ли это? Если так, то совершенно логично встает вопрос уже количественного порядка: что больше влияет на карму личности - его прошлые жизни или обучение, убеждение и вербовка в этой жизни другими с их отличными от моей кармой (чьей карме подчинен больше человек своей или другой харизматичной личности или карме общества, в котором живет)?

----------


## Socalledi

Павел, я обещаю Вам высказать своё мнение по Вашему вопросу, но только сначала объясните, прямо и честно, чем вызван ваш последовательный интерес к карме. Это чистая теория? Она Вам нужна для каких целей?

----------


## Ноки

> . Как может человек не имеющий мир в себе сохранить мир во всем мире.
> Карма страны и складывается из кармы каждого. Содом и Гомора тому хороший пример.


Если б так всё было просто! А как же например поэты, которые самоотверженностью индивидуального творчества вносили свою посильную лепту в просветление этой инертной материи общества? Вот Александр Блок, посмотрите на него глазами сердца!


Луч Александра Блока

Тускнеет  память  на  вершинах
Всех  пирамид  внутри  тебя,
Твой  ледокол  ума  на  льдинах
Мир  рассекает  как  стрела.

И  генность  молнии  среди  цейтнота  -  
Религий,  общества  и  сфер,
Как  резонансная  работа
На  диссонансах  трансмутирующих  мер.

И  Блоковский  мотив  струны
По  Александрам  в  гамме
Лучей  и  Солнца  и  Луны  -  
В  молитве  с  Чашею  пред  Камнем
С  надеждой  Утренней  Звезды.

Ты  растянись  вглубь  тёмной  тверди  -
По  генным  ипостасям,  в  суть  вины.
Преодолей  потоки  мысли  смерти,
Чтоб  Огненный  Туман  и  Луч  были  видны  -

Не  задержись  на  форме  человека,
Когда  весь  мир  у  твоих  ног
Ведь  это  Саваофова  работа  -
Где  у  тебя  пустой  итог.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, я обещаю Вам высказать своё мнение по Вашему вопросу, но только сначала объясните, прямо и честно, чем вызван ваш последовательный интерес к карме. Это чистая теория? Она Вам нужна для каких целей?


Мне сложно предметно ответить на Ваш вопрос, т.к. я не знаю, что такое "чистая теория". Вы готовы ответить на поставленный вопрос в теме "чисто теоретически" или у Вас есть "чисто практический" взгляд и суждения на сей предмет?

"Зачем мне это нужно?" Странно наблюдать из раза в раз повторяющуюся ситуацию: при постановке любого вопроса в качестве ответной реакции возникает встречный вопрос "А тебе это зачем?". Если я откликнусь на него, то уверяю Вас, обсуждать мы начнем (уже начали  :Smilie:  ) меня, а не поставленный вопрос. Давайте потерпим хотя бы до пятой страницы, а уж там "перейдем на личности".  :Smilie:  Если вопрос не интересен и не актуален для буддистов, то его можно просто проигнорировать. Если нет уверенности в том, что правильно понимаешь закон кармы, то можно послушать других и подумать в уединении. Если есть уверенность в правильном понимании, то можно высказаться, чтобы послушали те, кто не уверен в себе или нашлись те, кто готов поколебать неоправданную уверенность.

----------


## Fritz

А что такое карма?

----------


## Socalledi

> Имеет ли прямое отношение Закон Кармы к развитию общества?


Имеет.

----------


## Ноки

Хорошо сказал BTR: "Карма это взаимообусловленное возникновение. " )

----------


## Pavel

> Хорошо сказал BTR: "Карма это взаимообусловленное возникновение. " )


В чем (как) проявляется взаимообусловленность общества и каждого члена общества?

----------


## Socalledi

Кажется, это вопрос к социологам или я что-то путаю?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ноки

Исходя из опыта Оранжевой революции в Киеве могу сказать - из векторов сил эволюционных и инволюционных. Причём эволюционная сила являет магнитную разметку перспективы, которой инволюционная сила не может противостоять.

----------


## Pavel

> Хорошо сказал BTR: "Карма это взаимообусловленное возникновение. " )





> Исходя из опыта Оранжевой революции в Киеве могу сказать - из векторов сил эволюционных и инволюционных. Причём эволюционная сила являет магнитную разметку перспективы, которой инволюционная сила не может противостоять.


 Вам удалось сказать хорошее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> А что такое карма?


... и что такое общество?

Вот например вопросы к:



> Карма страны и складывается из кармы каждого. Содом и Гомора тому хороший пример.


а если некоторые не разделили судьбу страны, Содома, Гоморы, общества, народа - то выходит что их карма не складывалась в карму страны, ..., ...?
Скажем - пошла группа содомцев на охоту, когда с Содомом приключилась история. Они как, уже перестали быть содомцами раз остались в живых? С какого момента?
Вот рука моего тела, сколько сама, без тела проживет?

Как определимся, так и можно будет подумать над "кармой общества"  :Smilie: 

Далее - "развитие общества" - это что? Признаки: увеличение в размерах, в поголовье? Средний размер талии вчера и сегодня и предполагаемый завтра на основе этого вектора? ...
Изменение общества и развитие общества - синонимы или нет?

и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Норбу

> Отсюда совершенно логично следует, что один член общества способен менять карму другого члена общества, убеждая его и вербуя. Так ли это? Если так, то совершенно логично встает вопрос уже количественного порядка: что больше влияет на карму личности - его прошлые жизни или обучение, убеждение и вербовка в этой жизни другими с их отличными от моей кармой (чьей карме подчинен больше человек своей или другой харизматичной личности или карме общества, в котором живет)?


Не думаю, что кто-то способен менять чужую карму. Ведь тот, кого вербуют сам виновен в этом, соотвественно это его карма. А вообще четко выделить какую-то обособленную карму личности сложно, ведь это игра взаимозависимостей.

----------


## Поляков

> имеет ли прямое отношение Закон Кармы к развитию общества?


Бидия Дандарон в "Черной тетради" - здесь - подробно рассматривает "общественную карму", роль личности в истории, возникновение национал-социализма и прочие массовые истерики.

----------


## Pavel

> ... и что такое общество?


Общество - это группа людей, объединенная набором условных ограничений восприятия, таких как: наличие взаимоотношений, наличие общей территории, наличие общей культурной основы, наличие договоренностей о принципах построения взаимоотношений,.. и т.д. и т.п. Таким образом, общество - это условная единица рассмотрения группы людей, имеющих взаимоотношения. Примеры: сообщество женщин, сообщество мужчин, сообщество граждан, сообщество детей, сообщество взрослых, сообщество юристов, сообщество преступников..., человечество. В контексте заданного вопроса меня больше интересовало два общества людей, которые имеют наименования "человечество" и "государство".



> ... а если некоторые не разделили судьбу страны, Содома, Гоморы, общества, народа - то выходит что их карма не складывалась в карму страны, ..., ...? .


С точки зрения тех, кто считает, что карма страны - это результат усреднения карм ее представителей, такие люди лишь имеют карму отличную от "среднестатистической", но так же, как и все, участвуют в создании "среднестатистического".



> Вот рука моего тела, сколько сама, без тела проживет?
> Как определимся, так и можно будет подумать над "кармой общества"


В случае с рукой время жизни ее в отделенном от остального тела состоянии будет сильно зависеть от условий среды, в которой она будет находиться после отделения.



> Далее - "развитие общества" - это что? Признаки: увеличение в размерах, в поголовье? Средний размер талии вчера и сегодня и предполагаемый завтра на основе этого вектора? ...
> Изменение общества и развитие общества - синонимы или нет?
> и т.д. и т.п.


В контексте вопроса это любые изменения в обществе в том числе и те, о которых Вы говорите. Но прежде всего интересуют изменения, которые влекут за собой глобальные последствия такие как гибель общества, устранение другого общества, резкое снижение поголовья общества, резкое увеличение поголовья общества, изменении морали общества, изменение потребительской способности общества, изменение взаимоотношений общества и окружающей среды - способностей к сосуществованию с другими живыми организмами.

----------


## Chikara

> Развитие личности подчинено закону кармы и находится в прямой зависимости от ее, личности, собственных поступков.
> 
> Каким законам подчинено развитие социальных групп (общества)?
> 
>  Мы наблюдаем совершенно очевидные способности общества к динамичным изменениям как собственной структуры так и качественные изменения собственных взглядов и действий. 
> 
> От чего зависит способность общества превращаться в монолитный организм, одержимый идеей, например, национал-социализма или коммунизма - от кармы этого общества или от кармы отдельных его представителей, от действий отдельных представителей общества или от объективных законов общественного развития, изучению которых столь много посвятила сил социология?
> 
> Коротко вопрос можно сформулировать так:
> ...


Если большинство членов общества быдлообразно, то это общество легко можно заразить какой-нибудь идеей национал-социализма или коммунизма. Таким образом, закон кармы большинства напрямую влияет на развитие общества.

----------


## Chikara

Помните, в одно время была юморная передача, по-моему на СТС, "ОСП-студия", которая показывала типичную семейку нашего общества. Было очень смешно и горько одновременно :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Человек это общественное существо. Это значит что нет никакого отдельно взятого индивидуума, который может быть названо человеком. Роббинзон Круза и пленник замка Иф, на необитаемом острове и в тюрьме - все они воссоздают прототип человеческого общества. (Это классические примеры того, как человек воссоздает среду обитания, с которой он познакомился еще в детстве и юности.)
Нет человека как отдельно взятого мужчины или отдельно взятой женщины. 
Это, извините не то чтобы буддизм, это просто здравый смысл. Человек считается не сама по себе отдельно взятая особь, а именно союз мужчины и женщины, пара, которая может быть семьей и производить потомство. Это азбука обществнной жизни. Это может быть названо кармой или программой отношений этих особей,. Понятие человек еще только должно быть создано. Одной лишь личной доблести и отваги маловато. Да и одних теоретических знаний тоже маловато. 

Одна из особенностей человеческого существа это быть чем-то вроде андрогина, аналогия имеет место в детстве и старости человека, когда нет обычной половой активности. 

Будда создав сангху монахов и артхатов, по сути взял и применил четвертую пурушартху к активнову возрасту человека-мужчины. Что сделано, то сделано. Но дело в том, что у нас есть все основания считать Будду андрогином, то есть существом реализовавшем архетип женщины  (и наоборот) в своем теле. Только это открывает врата нирваны, только это возвышает человека до цельности. Поэтому для описания буддо-природы не нужен дискурсивный ум.

----------


## Айвар

> Если человек не дурачек совсем, то он видит, что общество как сущность - это не смесь человеческих существ. Если он это видит, то понимает, что помочь человеческим существам можно через создание в обществе более развитого сознания, а следовательно и участвуя в создании у общества благой кармы. В этом случае спасение живых существ обретает практический смысл, заключенный в практических действиях.


То что вы говорите, это только манифест. Общественное сознание, его создание, манипулирование им - это обычные практика, ею занимаются все люди. Не зная самой сути, они убежденно морочат головы себе и другим. 

Древние сформулировали принцип свободы (мудрости) так: познай самого себя и ты познаешь мир. 
Есть и ответы на это философское высказывание, но они так просты, что большинство считает, что понимает их, теоретически может быть, но дело, увы не доходит до практики ... возлюби себя, возлюби ближнего, возлюби бога. 
Но только преодолев эгоистическую отчужденность от этих простых истин, человек может раскрыть свой потенциал в полной мере как человеческого существа, в противном случае, он так и останется забавной смесью полуживотного, полубога, полудемона, получеловека. 
Смены настроения, личное восприятие и чувствительность сознания к чужим мыслям сделают его легкой добычей таких же как он сам манипуляторов. Осознанностью тут и не пахнет! (Пример тому, затянувшаяся дискуссия, когда на 15 странице участники начинают присваивать друг другу эпитеты).

----------


## Won Soeng

Я подхожу к вопросу взаимосвязанности кармы существ в карму общества с другой стороны.
Карма существа - это связанные взгляды этого существа. Однако сами по себе эти взгляды разделяются многими существами в обществе. Поэтому осознание отдельных взглядов, осознание их причин, осознание их следствий, осознание механизма их связанности, взаимодействия, взаимопорождения, взаимообращения в уме -  есть осознание универсального закона Кармы, действующего для всех существ. Карма формирует как отдельные существа, так и общество в целом. Таким образом если каких-то взглядов нет в моем уме, это не значит, что нет возможности их изучить.

Я не расширяю карму на физиологические жизненные или физические процессы, под кармой я понимаю только взгляды, то есть только пространство идей, образов, представлений, впечатлений, чувств, эмоций, не распадающееся на отдельные потоки в отдельных организмах. Устойчивые комплексы снова и снова повторяющихся взглядов я называю существами.

----------


## Pavel

> То что вы говорите, это только манифест. Общественное сознание, его создание, манипулирование им - это обычные практика, ею занимаются все люди.


Ну, раз уж дошло, наконец-то, до практики, то хотелось бы задать следующий вопрос. Коли мы договорились до того, что изменение сознания изменяет карму, да еще и манипулирование чьим-либо сознанием (человек общественным, а общественное человеческим) является обыденной практикой, то логично возникает вопрос:

так ли уж карма человека - это результат "его индивидуальных заслуг", а не результат заслуженных манипуляций со стороны общества и других индивидуальностей?

----------


## Socalledi

> Пример тому, затянувшаяся дискуссия, когда на 15 странице участники начинают присваивать друг другу эпитеты.


Да, всё ОК, Айвар, я не расстроился. На самом деле у индийских мудрецов ещё не того прочитаешь. Другое дело конечно...

----------


## Pavel

> Я подхожу к вопросу взаимосвязанности кармы существ в карму общества с другой стороны.
> Карма существа - это связанные взгляды этого существа. Однако сами по себе эти взгляды разделяются многими существами в обществе.


BTR, если Вы декларируете, что взгляды существа - это его карма, то укажите мне на двух существ с одинаковой кармой, т.е. одинаковых существ, по Вашему определению, в одном обществе.

----------


## Socalledi

> Я подхожу к вопросу взаимосвязанности кармы существ в карму общества с другой стороны.
> Карма существа - это связанные взгляды этого существа. Однако сами по себе эти взгляды разделяются многими существами в обществе. Поэтому осознание отдельных взглядов, осознание их причин, осознание их следствий, осознание механизма их связанности, взаимодействия, взаимопорождения, взаимообращения в уме -  есть осознание универсального закона Кармы, действующего для всех существ. Карма формирует как отдельные существа, так и общество в целом. Таким образом если каких-то взглядов нет в моем уме, это не значит, что нет возможности их изучить.
> 
> Я не расширяю карму на физиологические жизненные или физические процессы, под кармой я понимаю только взгляды, то есть только пространство идей, образов, представлений, впечатлений, чувств, эмоций, не распадающееся на отдельные потоки в отдельных организмах. Устойчивые комплексы снова и снова повторяющихся взглядов я называю существами.


Мне понятна эта точка зрения и понятно также, что она не выдержана в стиле индийского буддизма. Я как раз испытываю некоторый образовательный дефицит относительно дальневосточной традиции. Поделитесь, насколько Ваша т.з. на карму традиционна. Она поддерживается в русле дзенского обучения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне понятна эта точка зрения и понятно также, что она не выдержана в стиле индийского буддизма. Я как раз испытываю некоторый образовательный дефицит относительно дальневосточной традиции. Поделитесь, насколько Ваша т.з. на карму традиционна. Она поддерживается в русле дзенского обучения?


Не могу Вам ответить. Я не достаточно глубок для этого в формальном обучении традиции дзен. Но я не слышал, чтобы подобному в дзен учили. Более того, не удалось найти подтверждения тому, что в дзен уделяется внимание теоретическому обучению. То что я пишу - это лишь понимание на данный момент. Если обнаружатся факты, противоречащие пониманию, понимание изменится.

----------


## Pavel

> Если обнаружатся факты, противоречащие пониманию, понимание изменится.


Готов попробовать на такие противоречия указать.  :Smilie:  Главное противоречие сокрыто в Вашем заявлении: 


> Карма это и есть существо.


Карма - это лишь часть существа - его воля. Если бы карма была существом, то кто бы "спасся"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, если Вы декларируете, что взгляды существа - это его карма, то укажите мне на двух существ с одинаковой кармой, т.е. одинаковых существ, по Вашему определению, в одном обществе.


Я сижу на работе. Вокруг меня около 30 человек. У нас есть определенные общие взгляды. Очевидно, что не все. Но, например, многие из нас любят программировать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Готов попробовать на такие противоречия указать.  Главное противоречие сокрыто в Вашем заявлении: Карма - это лишь часть существа - его воля. Если таковая была существом. то кто бы "спасся"?


Вы говорите, что Карма - это воля, я же говорю, что Карма - это взгляды, которые являются причиной воли (направленного сосредоточения усилий)

Спасение существа - это прекращение его (неосознанных) перерождений.

----------


## Pavel

> Я сижу на работе. Вокруг меня около 30 человек. У нас есть определенные общие взгляды. Очевидно, что не все. Но, например, многие из нас любят программировать.


Вы показали мне в чем-то схожих существ, но не одинаковых существ, т.к. даже на существо программиста такая картинка не тянет. Однако, при всей схожести многих взглядов у крокодила и у человека, мы считаем , что их совместное существование нельзя называть обществом. Что-то с существом общества в Вашем восприятии не все понятно. как-то не гладко.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы говорите, что Карма - это воля, я же говорю, что Карма - это взгляды, которые являются причиной воли (направленного сосредоточения усилий)


Хорошо, укажите мне на взгляды сперматозоида. Кстати, поведение людей в их устремленности к цели порой куда ближе к поведению сперматозоида, чем человека разумного, по своей сути.  :Smilie:  Очень надеюсь, что не начнется по кругу разговор о том, что такого существа как сперматозоид нет. 

Поясню сразу. Своим вопросом я пытаюсь не оспорить Ваше заявление о том, что воле предшествуют взгляды, а лишь указать на то, что Вы рассматриваете лишь частный случай проявления воли, относящийся к психологии. Такое понимание воли сужает взгляд на живых существ ограничительным условием наличия у них развитого интеллекта - источника взглядов. Попробуйте наделить взглядами или омраченным сознанием такое существо как человеческий вид, и увидите, что из этого получится. Однако, это существо (человеческий вид) не только не может быть отстранено от внимания в силу своей "теоретичности", но наоборот требует самого пристального внимания и изучения, ибо его влияние на человека, подчинение индивида своей воле, более чем велико (гораздо сильнее, чем общества). Умение распознать, где за индивидуальной волей по восприятию на самом деле скрывается воля вида, позволяет освободиться от ее неосознанного влияния, освободиться от неосознанного перерождения в человека как в вид.

----------


## Pavel

> *Спасение существа - это прекращение его (неосознанных) перерождений.*


Полностью с Вами согласен и считаю эту мысль квинтисенцией буддизма. Но, "боюсь", что Socalledi Вас тоже в еретики запишет.  :Smilie:  Хочу Вам за смелость высказать особое личное спасибо.

----------


## Socalledi

> Не могу Вам ответить. Я не достаточно глубок для этого в формальном обучении традиции дзен. Но я не слышал, чтобы подобному в дзен учили. Более того, не удалось найти подтверждения тому, что в дзен уделяется внимание теоретическому обучению. То что я пишу - это лишь понимание на данный момент. Если обнаружатся факты, противоречащие пониманию, понимание изменится.


Тогда позвольте спросить, какова в Вашем понимании специфика термина? Почему им пользуются? Почему не сказать, например, "мировоззрение"? Какой русский синоним Вы сами бы предложили?

----------


## Айвар

> Ну ... так ли уж карма человека - это результат "его индивидуальных заслуг", а не результат заслуженных манипуляций со стороны общества и других индивидуальностей?


Есть такое предание: 
Как-то Будда шел с своим учеником и заметил закопанный под землей клад. Друг, - сказал он, - ты видишь тоже что и я? 
Да, - ответил тот - Я вижу клад, закопанный под землей.
- А видишь ли ты карму того, кто раскопает и найдет этот клад?
Да, - ответил тот - Я вижу карму, человека нашедшего клад. 
И они спокойно (уверенно) пошли дальше. 

Будда это безмерная чистая гладь осознования. Мысли это рыбы. Если вы рыбак, то вас интересует улов, прибыль и прочее - это и есть карма общества, карма всех живых существ. Не реализовав обширное море осознавания, вам не увидеть личной заинтересованности и продолжить свое путешествие в мире сансары. Без безмерного океана осознования, присущего, каждому человеку, вам не понять вашей погруженности в пучину странствий. :Smilie: 

При аналитическом подходе, я начал бы с различения непостоянства, кармы и вассан, с традиционного деления кармы на зарождающуюся и уже действующую. 
А главное я обратил бы внимание на создание кармы дхармы, потому что в противном случае карма кармы была бы непонятной самому себе идей.

Если вы хороший человек, добрый и чуткий, то поймете, а если нет, то как говорят, наверное, карма еще не созрела.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда позвольте спросить, какова в Вашем понимании специфика термина? Почему им пользуются? Почему не сказать, например, "мировоззрение"? Какой русский синоним Вы сами бы предложили?


Не могу сказать, что я в жизни особенно пользуюсь словом "карма". 
Что касается заменой его словом "мировоззрение" - спасибо за идею проверки состоятельности идеи. 

Я действительно задумался о том, что закон кармы помимо собственно взглядов определяет так же причины и следствия этих взглядов. То есть "мировоззрение" - в тех смыслам, какие мне известны - более  узкий термин. Не уверен, что знаю в русском языке подобное по широте слово, возможно это "рок" или "судьба", однако ообыденно эти слова применяются как нечто независимое от воли. Впрочем в миру и слово карма уже нередко применяется подобным образом.

----------


## Socalledi

Сам-то я, как и говорил, стараюсь выяснять для себя смысл, вкладываемый в то или иное понятие устоявшейся традицией. Тогда им можно оперировать как угодно - с любых т.з. - традиционных и нетрадиционных.

Я также хочу пояснить своё видение различных т.з. - что об их "правильности", конечно, говорить можно только условно. Лучше говорить об их валидности, т.е. пригодности для тех или иных целей. Но если Вы определили некую точку зрения,  с которой пользуетесь чем-то, тогда уже можно говорить о правильном и неправильном использовании.

Что касается понимания кармы - разумеется её обсуждают по-разному, в т.ч. внутри буддизма. Т.е. оригинальное понятие является доктринально-философским и довольно чётко определённым. Но буддизм, конечно же бывает и не философский в индийском понимании.

Так что никаких особых претензий по использованию понятия ни к кому быть не может. Это личное дело каждого чем именно и для чего пользоваться. Другое дело - в диалоге стоит чётко высказывать свои позиции. Тогда диалог будет осмысленным.

----------


## Pavel

> Если вы хороший человек, добрый и чуткий, то поймете, а если нет, то как говорят, наверное, карма еще не созрела.


Айвар, спасибо Вам за подробный ответ на поставленный мной вопрос. Как человек добрый и чуткий, с созревшей кармой, я все понял. Приятно пообщаться с умными, вдумчивыми и откровенными (искренними) людьми, всегда готовыми прийдти на помощь заблудившемуся товарищу. Спасибо.

----------

